# A spin on a classic w-pics



## chisoxjim (May 15, 2010)

A tip of the hat to Dutch, and his great smoked bean recipe.  I wanted to do a few twists

heres what I used:

(2) 28 oz. cans Bush's baked beans orig. recipe
(6) pieces bacon diced
1 jalapeno diced
1/2 green pepper chopped
1/2 yellow onion chopped
* (1) cup fresh pineapple chopped
* 1 tbsp. sweet relish
* 3/4 lb. sliced, smoked kilbasa
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup ketchup
1 tbsp dry mustard.

just added some more meat, fresh pineapple, and sweet relish for another layer of flavor.  Everything else was done the same as the classic.  Got these on right now under 3 slabs of ribs catching the drippings:

veg/pineapple:



smoked kilbasa:



ready to mix:



ready to smoke:



finished pics in a few hours.


----------



## pineywoods (May 15, 2010)

Looks good I look forward to the done Qview and your thoughts on the taste


----------



## chisoxjim (May 15, 2010)

if they taste anything like the sample when I mixed it together these are goona be killer..  sweet, hot, etc.


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 15, 2010)

That looks real good, I may have to try that soon!


----------



## chisoxjim (May 15, 2010)

I just had to go with fresh pineapple when I saw them on sale,  really took the sweetness up a notch.  Plus I needed to add more smoked meat, that where the kilbasa came in.


----------



## uncle_lar (May 15, 2010)

wow, that Rocks Jim
looks wonderful and gotta love the fresh pineapple
only thing that could make that better is  if it was my homemade smoked 
Kielbasa!


----------



## chisoxjim (May 15, 2010)

I agree Dutch's recipe is top notch to begin with,  but everything is better with kilbasa..


----------



## bassman (May 15, 2010)

Sounds like a good addition.  I too use the two big cans of Bush's.  Just picked up 6 more cans today as I was down to two.  Rest assured, I will not run out of beans!


----------



## justpassingthru (May 16, 2010)

Looks and sounds really good, ...here's a tip you might not know, plant the pineapple top, it will give you another, if you plant it in a pot and keep it warm it will produce for a long time.

Gene


----------



## chisoxjim (May 16, 2010)

lol....  that might work in Tahiti,  probably not in Chicago..


----------



## chisoxjim (May 16, 2010)

beans were excellent.   Smokey, sweet, hot,  just great.  






thanks for looking


----------



## danielh (May 16, 2010)

They look fantastic.  I'll bet the kielbasa was great.  Dutch's recipe is a fantastic place to start.

I had to ditch the pineapple and go with regular old pork-n-beans to get the taste where I wanted it.  A little sweet for me.  I also add extra meat depending on what I'm cooking.. If its ribs, I will smoke some of the trimmings for a couple of hours, and throw them in the beans when its time for them to hit the smoker.  The next batch may have kielbasa though :D.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 16, 2010)

thanks,

I was going to put a whole pound of the kilbasa in, but only 3/4 lb. made it past some fast fingers after I sliced it.

The sweet was part of the appeal,  to offset the jalapeno, and dry mustard.  Almost an asian sweet and sour thing going on.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 16, 2010)

Now thats is one of the great things about this place. There are folks playing with every recipe here to try and make it better. Now I like dutch's beans and they are reallt good but I have a bean recipe that I like alittle better and when dutch comes over to my house to try them I will respect his opion and I'm sure he would like to give it to me too. But anyway we all have our own little tweeks that we put on everything to make it alittle more me or you.


----------



## meateater (May 16, 2010)

Great looking beans, I got to try the kielbasa some time.


----------



## nickelmore (May 16, 2010)

As usual, you always put a little spin on things.

Thanks for the endless education.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Where is the competition that you speak of?


----------



## chisoxjim (May 17, 2010)

thanks.

competition is in Harvard, Il.  on the 29th.  non-kcbs,  braggin rights comp.


----------



## Dutch (May 17, 2010)

Jim, I really liked how you kicked up that recipe and truly made it your own. Never would a thunk that my bean recipe would reach "classic" status!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Q-view looks great as well.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to my friend-you earned 'em!!


----------



## chisoxjim (May 17, 2010)

shoot dutch thanks,  your recipe is top notch,  and a definite classic in my book.


----------

